# liquid cooking nitrogen



## canadian chef (Jan 14, 2019)

hi does anyone know where i can obtain liquid cooking nitrogen i live just outside Toronto Canada


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

I've walked by medical nitrogen supply vans - the weekly filling Dewars for small local medical offices & asked one if I could purchase a Thermos bottle full.
He said "sure, no problem, just make sure it's a vented bottle"..I'm sure if you tossed them a couple bucks they'd be happy. 
Other than that, Air liquide or other gas suppliers would probably sell you some..but most likely want a real Dewar fla$k.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

If all else fails, that and some Q Tips and you could go into the wart removal business and make some money on the side.


----------

